# short stories



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

short stories


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Christina, congratulations on your book! What a cool idea!

I know you know the drill, but here's a brief reminder of the rules: We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Ooh! This really does sound cool. I'll check it out. Does it work in real life too?


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Daphne,

Thanks for checking it out!  

- Christina


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

Bloody good idea for a book, CCrooks - particularly for an ebook. Should sell well.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks, AJ!

- Christina


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

^^ good sequel potential too - 'Choose your own divorce settlement'! (cynical? _moi?_)


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Agreed. You can have that one.  I've been surprised there aren't more of these sorts of Kindle books out there. Must say I was intrigued to find a zombie one:

http://www.amazon.com/Zombocalypse-Now-Chooseomatic-Books-ebook/dp/B0032AM60M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276895569&sr=8-2

"You're a stuffed bunny and it's the end of the world. Between you and your objective are forty or fifty zombies gorging themselves on the flesh of the living..."


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmmm. But if you're a stuffed bunny, you probably wouldn't have a lot to worry about, would you? Can't see it being much of adventure...

'I'm a stuffed bunny and I don't care
About the zombies eating people, over there,
In fact I'll just sit here, maybe have a laugh,
And perhaps a cigar, and afterwards a bath.'


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

> 'I'm a stuffed bunny and I don't care
> About the zombies eating people, over there,
> In fact I'll just sit here, maybe have a laugh,
> And perhaps a cigar, and afterwards a bath.'


  Nice!


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

I read a lot of Robert Rankin, so deranged rhyming couplets emerge from me sometimes, like some sort of strange poo.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Choose Your Own Romance hit the Kindle Books top ten list in Puzzles & Games/Role Playing & Fantasy!

Adventure story links are optimized for a good Kindle experience. 

- Christina


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks !


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

I love the concept - Choose your own adventure for grown-ups.  Sounds like perfect summer reading to me!


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks! The adventures were fun to write. 

- Christina


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Featured bargain book at Kindlerama


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

short stories


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

short stories


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CC--

I haven't had enough coffee this morning, and I deleted your last post, so you get a bump from me instead, and a quote of your last post. I like the idea of "choose your own endings." Will have to check it out!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Sorry again for having fumble fingers.

Betsy



CCrooks said:


> Choose Your Own Romance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

CC, your book is a really neat idea and I think we'll see more and more books taking advantage of the benefits of digital publication. When I wrote the original version of my book it had a significantly different conclusion and I'm tempted to release a 'special edition' which contains the alternate ending!

Did you find the formatting of internal hyperlinks to be much of a problem? I've got a table of contents and expect it used a similar approach?


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

short stories


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

short stories


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

short stories


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

short stories


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought this a while ago and started reading it the other night. I really didn't know what to expect. *What fun!! * I will try every combination of every story. Might take me a while but I think I'll just enjoy the ride.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you! You made my day. 

Christina


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I very rarely buy books without trying a sample first, but I grabbed this one (without even glancing at the price until I'd hit "buy")-- I can't wait to try it out.

What an awesome idea.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

> I very rarely buy books without trying a sample first, but I grabbed this one (without even glancing at the price until I'd hit "buy")-- I can't wait to try it out.
> 
> What an awesome idea.


Thanks, Casey. I really appreciate that. 

- Christina


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

short stories


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

short stories


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

I've done something similar with my first ebook.  Considering how popular the original choose your own adventure books were back their their day (I think some 250 million were sold) and how perfect the Kindle is for this genre, I'm surprised there aren't more people trying to write one of these.

How did you plan out the book, by the way?  Did you have a fairly clear idea where each of the 5 stories would go and then set up choices around that?


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Rudy. Like your new cover.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I read it-- would you like me to put a review here or on a new thread?  I thought it was fun and funny-- some of the endings made me laugh out loud (literally!).


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

short stories


----------

